# prescriptiv method not engineering



## Mavis Leonard (Mar 13, 2013)

can anyon recomen books reading on prescriptiv method of framing engineering is for engineer but i wan to know bout prescriptiv methodaf framing selcing header iszing joists an that looking for a book or boooks


----------



## Timo (Nov 22, 2006)

As in prescribed by code?

Most of what you ask is found in the IRC books. At least for our area. Find out what code version that your jurisdiction uses and ask where you can purchase a copy.


----------

